# Stains left by bird droppings on MH overcab roof



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

Help please!

Noticed some bird droppings on overcab roof as we left a caravan site on Monday morning. As soon as we arrived home in the afternoon got the ladders out and washed off the droppings. The droppings had left stains running down the roof where the rain had begun to wash away the droppings as we drove home.

After washing the roof with car shampoo and water using a soft brush the dark brown/black stains remained. 

Tried Fenwicks black streak remover, Jiff cream and diluted Aldi Caravan Cleaner next. None of these have removed the stains

Any suggestions what to do next and any explanation what has happened gratefully received.

TIA

Margaritaman

PS the roof is not metal but plastic or GRP I guess. MH is just over 12 months old


----------

